# Tom Cruise



## Logan 5 (Aug 30, 2010)

Sucks.  Except for Days of Thunder and Legend, he was the shit in Legend.

Use this thread to list other over rated actors who get big money for shitty movies.


----------



## PeregrinFig (Aug 30, 2010)

I absolutely hate Dane Cook. He's one of the most overrated people to appear on a TV screen. If you watch him do stand-up, he usually does less than 10 jokes in a one-hour special, and they just have this mirage of being funny because he talks fast and often mentions completely off-topic things. I've also never enjoyed any movie he was in, even before I hated him with a burning passion.


----------



## Logan 5 (Aug 30, 2010)

I hate Dane Cook too, but the only film I've seen him in was_ Employee of the Month_ and i laughed a ton during that.  I laughed a lot more than when watching his stand up for sure.  Don't know about his other films and maybe its because I worked in retail at the time but that shit was hilarious.


----------



## Scott-105 (Aug 30, 2010)

I hate Miley Cyrus. Then again, so does everybody.


----------



## FullMetalMega (Aug 30, 2010)

I hate Will Ferrell, he's either played a man-child or annoying idiot in every movie he's in, but I thought he was pretty good in Stranger Than Fiction.


----------



## Hadrian (Aug 30, 2010)

FullMetalMega said:
			
		

> I hate Will Ferrell, he's either played a man-child or annoying idiot in every movie he's in, but I thought he was pretty good in Stranger Than Fiction.


I liked him in that and Anchorman...that is all.

I don't like Jason Statham.


----------



## martin88 (Aug 30, 2010)

I thought his Collateral was decent.


----------



## Depravo (Aug 30, 2010)

I will instantly dislike a film, even without seeing it, if it contains any of the following people -

Ray Winstone
Russell Crowe
Bette Midler
Will Ferrell
Ben Stiller
Adam Sandler
Drew Barrymore
Leonardo Dicaprio

There are probably more but those are the first ones that came to mind.


----------



## Hadrian (Aug 30, 2010)

Depravo said:
			
		

> Ray Winstone


I'm not the biggest fan but his Sweeny Todd was excellent.


----------



## N4RU70 FR34K (Aug 30, 2010)

Zac Efron


----------



## Icealote (Aug 31, 2010)

PeregrinFig said:
			
		

> I absolutely hate Dane Cook. He's one of the most overrated people to appear on a TV screen. If you watch him do stand-up, he usually does less than 10 jokes in a one-hour special, and they just have this mirage of being funny because he talks fast and often mentions completely off-topic things. I've also never enjoyed any movie he was in, even before I hated him with a burning passion.



Then you must watch Mr Brooks. I believe that will satisfy you hate for Dane Cook.


----------

